# Bass BOOMS!



## statics (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any good bass drop samples they would be willing to share?
I've been using my own that ive created from a flex-timed 808 kick, but it sounds shit, and has a horrible pop at the beginning.

Any help would be very much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 25, 2010)

Double the bass ringout to a new track and run an "octave pedal" on it from your DAW, then EQ to taste.


----------



## statics (Jul 25, 2010)

That's a cool idea. any other tips folks?


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 25, 2010)

If you don't mind spending a little bit of money you can pick up the Joey Sturgis bass boom (sub-bass drop) at his website for $5.00. A friend of mine who does some recording really likes it. Joey Sturgis Sub Drop Sub drop, bass drop [] - $5.00 : Joey Sturgis Custom Drum Samples, Store


----------



## _detox (Jul 25, 2010)

A way to make your own:

Use a VST with any kind of oscillator and set the wave to sine. Attack should be quick, and set the release so it doesn't cut off right away. Draw in a note on your piano roll as long as you think it needs to be. Make this note a fairly low octave of the tonic of your song. (So if you were playing in say A Minor, the note would be an A) Then automate the pitch and volume so that the pitch slowly goes lower as the volume drops. Should help a bit!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 25, 2010)

_detox said:


> A way to make your own:
> 
> Use a VST with any kind of oscillator and set the wave to sine. Attack should be quick, and set the release so it doesn't cut off right away. Draw in a note on your piano roll as long as you think it needs to be. Make this note a fairly low octave of the tonic of your song. (So if you were playing in say A Minor, the note would be an A) Then automate the pitch and volume so that the pitch slowly goes lower as the volume drops. Should help a bit!



That's a killer idea. Going to try that myself!


----------



## Lon (Jul 26, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> That's a killer idea. Going to try that myself!


its an option, but i made the experience it usually lacks the last amount of OOOmph compared to a sample done by a professional sound designer(aka all drum machines), i usually use just a normal 808 kick, just a biz compression going on to make the sample last longer, but i'd kill for the audio file they used on suicide season (yeah bmth... but cmon the mix is stellar)

edit: the 808 samples usually sound like utter crap when you listen to it alone, but in the mix they really shine


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha I know how that feeling is. Music is absolutely horrid but the production is so clean it's sad. 

The 2 samples I have are pretty horrible. Mixing them with the music is a nightmare. They either get buried in the mix, or clip so hard they nearly blow speakers :|


----------



## statics (Jul 28, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> Mixing them with the music is a nightmare. They either get buried in the mix, or clip so hard they nearly blow speakers :|



Yeah man I know the feeling.

And +1 on the BMTH sample. Not a good band, but the mix sounded huge. Props there. I'm off to Outhouse Studios (Artchitects, Enter Shikari, FFAD etc) in Reading this weekend, so I'll see what they use and recommend.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2010)

statics said:


> Yeah man I know the feeling.
> 
> And +1 on the BMTH sample. Not a good band, but the mix sounded huge. Props there. I'm off to Outhouse Studios (Artchitects, Enter Shikari, FFAD etc) in Reading this weekend, so I'll see what they use and recommend.


report back asap please!


----------



## statics (Jul 29, 2010)

Will do!

I've just bought the Joey Sturgis Sub Drop aswell. Seems pretty good!


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought the Joey Sturgis sub drop too. I suppose I could spend a long time trying to figure out how to do it for free, but it was only $5, and it's probably leagues better than anything I could come up with.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2010)

I just used a sine wave of some low Hz number and it worked pretty well...


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Aug 1, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I just used a sine wave of some low Hz number and it worked pretty well...


Yup, that's the way to do it. Just download a sine wave generator (I was using mac) and set the wave to go from 40 or 60 hz to 20 and boost the volume. But don't blow out your speakers I hated searching for 808 bass drop and I'd only get the 808 kick sample


----------



## McKay (Aug 1, 2010)

You guys buying the Sturgis sample got fleeced.

freesound :: home page

Oceano's drops are on there. One in A, one in G#.

Oceano being one of Joey's most lauded production jobs.


----------



## statics (Aug 2, 2010)

The freesound cones are ok, but already shortened. The sturgis one is really long, so you can fiddle with it appropriately.

I've just got back from Outhouse Studios! I'm gonna post a new thread about it in the Recording Studio board. Take a look.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Aug 2, 2010)

McKay said:


> You guys buying the Sturgis sample got fleeced.



I don't think there's such a thing as a $5 "fleecing".


----------



## TMM (Aug 3, 2010)

There's a track (I think #2) on Devourment's 1.3.8 album that has a bass drop just sitting alone in the mix right near the beginning of the song. I just cut that out of the track and have used it since... works incredibly well, and sits in the mix better than any other drum machine bass drop I've heard.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 3, 2010)

me i just downloaded a bunch of bass drops from my old audio engineering teachers computer, great collection


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2010)

_detox said:


> A way to make your own:
> 
> Use a VST with any kind of oscillator and set the wave to sine. Attack should be quick, and set the release so it doesn't cut off right away. Draw in a note on your piano roll as long as you think it needs to be. Make this note a fairly low octave of the tonic of your song. (So if you were playing in say A Minor, the note would be an A) Then automate the pitch and volume so that the pitch slowly goes lower as the volume drops. Should help a bit!



That's pretty much it. Basic waveform + pitch automation = drop (or rise, whichever you automate). After that it's just sculpting. Distortion? EQ? Other effects? You decide.

If you prefer the sample route, I might suggest this website:

Zenhiser Audio Samples, Music Loops, Drum Beats & Sound FX :: Sample Packs, Wav Files

I have a few of their 'rise & fall' sample packs, and they're good quality.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 3, 2010)

I used Bebot on my iPod to make my bass drop. It's pretty fuck'n awesome. It sounds EXACTLY like the one Miss May I uses. I can upload it somewhere if you'd like, after I get off of work later.


----------



## statics (Aug 5, 2010)

Razzy said:


> I used Bebot on my iPod to make my bass drop. It's pretty fuck'n awesome. It sounds EXACTLY like the one Miss May I uses. I can upload it somewhere if you'd like, after I get off of work later.



That would be cool! The more the merrier


----------



## statics (Aug 29, 2010)

First track from Outhouse is up at Chronographs | Facebook guys!

Including the Joey Sturgis sub drop. Check it!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Aug 30, 2010)

de la Mancha
plugin so you can have the drop in the same key as your song


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2010)

McKay said:


> You guys buying the Sturgis sample got fleeced.
> 
> freesound :: home page
> 
> ...



where on the site can I find this? just did a quick search and nothing came up :s


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 30, 2010)

What VST do you use? There's a few that have a sub bass sample.. I found one in FL studio that does a bass drop VERY well, and I've used it in a few of my tracks sparingly. If you're in FL studio, load up Sytrus, select the sub bass from the presets, and then do an automation pitch bend and you're set


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry for the bump here guys. Total n00b getting into recording and getting a bit ahead of myself, but anywho. 

Say if I wanted a sub drop in B (my gats are drop b) my options are either

- use the oceano B sample
- use the 808 samples (I downloaded the 808 kick wav files) and pitch bend (how?)

I'm on a mac, that de la mancha plugin looks perfect but it's PC only  

Anyone have any recommendations how I should start looking creating my own on a mac? (using reaper, superior drummer and amplitube 3. Total n00b so havent got many vst/plugins in, keen for recommendations)


----------

